# Graphtec vinyl cutter on craigslist



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure where to post this, but somebody is selling a almost new graphtec under $900 bucks on craigslist. Heres the link almost NEW Graphtec 24" Vinyl Cutter CE5000 Pro Model Software n Stand


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Graphtec vinyl cutter*

Good deal..just make sure you pick it up!!!


----------



## rodrigo1312 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Rodrigo, I'me a signmaker in Rio de Janeiro - Brazil.
This is my first post and I'me glad to join this community.


----------

